# What's in the water?



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Went on base to look for fishes. Stopped one place saw nothing so moved on. Tried another. Walked up and down the beach trying to get some ladyfishes for bait. Wind was blowing in my face so I couldn't get the distance on the cast to get out where I figured them to be. 

So... went over to the Pace area. That is brackish? I guess so since I got a bunch of menhaden in the net along with a bluegill. Threw the menhaden on a hook and got a couple monster bites. One took the fishy off the hook and the other decided to run under a bridge and break the line on a piling. It was big and I saw a white belly splashing around. 

Other than that got some blues and trouts. 

So, what's in the water over there? Several times I saw movement out of the corner of my eye and looked over just to see a large white thing splashing back into the water. Are there sturgeon in that area?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

mullet I presume


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Heck, that is good to know.... although, I have never seen a 5 foot long mullet before.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

well if it was 5' long my suggestion was wrong...LOL


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I am guessing on the length, they are people sized kerplunks when they land. I saw one today that I looked over to see what I figured to be the belly of one a few hundred yards off up in the air in the apex of its jump. My brain had enough time to register "what is that big white thing over there on the beach" when it splashed back down into the water. I saw the last part of big white things landing in the water last weekend when I was there too.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

if you were by jims fish camp there are some big stripers in that area


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Now that makes size sense, but I did not know that striper those size were down here. I have never seen them just jumping around to jump around either; but all my experience has been with them in much colder waters. I need some more striper photos though, so I will try there again this weekend


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Alligator Gar??


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I was out there on Tuesday and got a little spooked by a huge wake/splash behind the yak about 100 yards. Fished a little more and a huge splash in front of me about 200 yards. Both times I couldn't see what it was. I've seen dolphins come up there, but these were nothing like a dolphin. There are gar in the area, but I always thought they just rolled at the top. Could have been a big one chasing something I suppose. Sturgeon would be my guess since they are in Escambia and the bay.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/gulf-sturgeon-blackwater-river-76006/


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I will be trying to get another of whatever it is this weekend to find out for sure what they are. If anyone has a fancy boat and wants to go try gimme a holler.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

i'd say sturgeon too, i think it's pretty hard to get one to bite once they start coming inshore to breed?? I think so anyway. I was on the swanee at manatee springs a few years ago and they were everywhere. they're hard to see, usually you hear them constantly but if you just keep your eyes in one general area one usually will jump, but that's there, i don't think there is quite as many around here


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Todd, That is a fat Stripper. Where did you catch that bad boy? My brother loves to fish for stripes.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

quite a few in escambia river, ive been told by fishery people, heck i even hooked a 4 ft tarpon at gulf pwr water intake on 4 lb line once, he tailwalked for 20 ft while my mouth was wide open and then he was gone.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

That one was caught off the cape henry light house in virginia beach.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Big gar will also jump like that this time of year.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Happen to be looking in the right direction Sunday. Saw one jump. It is sturgeon.


----------

